# Final Ed Wood film re-discovered.



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Long-lost final Ed Wood film found


> The 1971 movie is a porn film documenting the sexual enlightenment of a young couple at the hands of a coven of witches.
> 
> ...
> 
> "Necromania" -- the last film Wood directed -- was filmed over two or three days with a budget of no more than $7,000 and the only copies went missing soon after it was made. The movie tells the story of Danny and Shirley, a young couple who visit the mysterious Madame Heles for help with their flagging sex life. The lessons they are taught involve skulls, spells and sex in a coffin.


Hehe... I love old Ed Wood movies. This will likely be my first "porn" title in my collection, unless you count Showgirls.


> "This is an old film. It's in the '70s, they're hairy, they don't look the way we are used to now," Carlstrom said.


Eww.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There isa piece of me that wants to see this. But I have the feeling I would not be happy I did. But thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll HAVE to see this! :lol: Good find!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, copies of this one have been around for years, under the title of "orgy of the dead"....lol


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Simular script (I believe both are based on a book Wood wrote), but actually a totally different film. I found this bit about both on a Ed Wood website:


> Orgy of the Dead (1965) is a prime example of the sexploitation tales written by Ed Wood, but in the early 1970s, Wood's work began learning more toward porn, with titles like Necromania (1971) and Pleasure Unlimited (1972).


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Long-lost final Ed Wood film found
> 
> Hehe... I love old Ed Wood movies. This will likely be my first "porn" title in my collection, unless you count Showgirls.Eww.


Showgirls is a terrible movie. And yet whenever I've seen it on, I've watched it. It's like a trainwreck, but with nipples.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

my mistake....lol...as.i don't spend a lot of time studying the filmography of ed wood....


----------

